# 2Wire gateway 2701HG-B...Limited or no connectivity



## dlmurphy13 (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope I can explain this so someone can understand it...
I recently subscribed to AT&T DSL service and set up the 2Wire gateway 2701HG-B and all seemed to work fine, wired ethernet and wireless (although I thought I was going through my Linksys WRT54G router). 
I tried to install a wireless printer, obviously didn't know what I was doing, and the wireless quit working. When I try to connect to the wireless network it takes forever "aquiring address" and finally it comes up as "Limited or no connectivity".
I have no idea what happened...the wireless light on the gateway is lit, the WCN icon at bottom shows signal strength is Excellent, Speed is 54.0Mbps
Does anyone have any ideas for me to get the wireless connection working again?? 

and once I get it working again...any helpful hints for setting up the printer??!!

Thanks in advance for your time and help...all is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ip2host (Aug 12, 2009)

try change the way of prefered network in properties sheet of you network card


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you have both the 2701HG-B and the WRT54G in the picture here? Describe exactly how you have these boxes wired.


----------



## dlmurphy13 (Aug 12, 2009)

ip2host..I don't know how to do this, but would love to try it with some directions!!
JohnWill...the WRT54G is not connected at this time. After reading differrent post here trying to find answers...I realized that the 2701HG-B sends out a wireless signal like a router...it was news to me!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, so you strictly have the 2701HG-B, and when you search for wireless networks, you see it, right? Did you try removing encryption from the 2701HG-B and seeing if you can connect with no wireless security running?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dlmurphy13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, when i search for wireless networks I see it, can click connect, and it comes up with the password box, then it searches for network to connect, usually about 5 minutes then it'll come back and say limited or no connectivity. Do I need to have the ethernet cable disconnected from computer when i do this??

I tried the IPCONFIG /ALL, and the window comes up and flashes on the screen...then closes within 3-5 seconds...??? weird...any ideas???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, follow my instructions EXACTLY.



> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:


----------



## dlmurphy13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ahh...I am so sorry!!
Here it is!!

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Donna Murphy>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DONNA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network from
TOSHIBA
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-C6-CB-B7-94
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-DB-6D-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::214:22ff:fedb:6d68%10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 12, 2009 10:13:39
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 13, 2009 10:13:39 A
M
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-46-C3-82
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.9.226
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::213:ceff:fe46:c382%11
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%5
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%5
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%5
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-F5-6F-B9-09-17-22
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:8000:f56f:b909:1722
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-09-E2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.9.226%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%5
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%5
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-65
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.101%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Documents and Settings\Donna Murphy>


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't have the ehternet connected when you try the wireless.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd remove the encryption key from the router to test and see if you simply have a mismatched key, which is the top suspect here.


----------



## dlmurphy13 (Aug 12, 2009)

I've tried with the cable unhooked, to try to connect to the wireless connection....same story, tries to find the address, and eventually goes to limited or no connectivity.

How would I remove the encryption key and test???
would love to try...anything and everything!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> How would I remove the encryption key and test???


You need to use the router's HTTP configuration using a browser to access the wireless setup parameters.


----------



## dlmurphy13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help & time JohnWill, but that is just about greek to me...so I guess I'll just have to give up and not have the wireless work. 
I have looked on the 2wire access page, but wouldn't have the first clue of how to remove or change the encryption key.


----------



## RatATatTatt (May 21, 2009)

dlmurphy,

Does the 2701HG-B have a sticker on it somewhere with the default password on it?

I'm not familiar with the 2701HG-B at all, but I pulled the following from Yahoo Answers:

_"Look around in there and try to see if you can change and/or reset the router's WEP encryption code under the Home Network -> Wireless Settings page. Make sure that under Wireless Security, that "Use default encryption key" is checked. If it isn't, then set it to that and save your settings. Then try to reconnect wirelessly and use the key within the brackets to connect."_


----------



## dlmurphy13 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOO HOO!! It connected!!
I'm so excited!!
Thanks to you all for your help, you are awesome!!


----------



## RatATatTatt (May 21, 2009)

Sweet, glad you're back in business.


----------

